# coyotes? kills sheriff horse in Lapeer



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmm, pretty big animal for coyotes to get?

http://www.abc12.com/story/27938028/lapeer-county-sheriffs-departments-horse-killed-by-coyotes


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

The Story is making the rounds on Facebook. I would imagine there will be little tolerance for this. Break out all the local trappers, night vision, e- callers and ARs.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That's right between my Sister In Law and Mother In Laws, they are 10-15 miles either way, and they both have horses. They also both think killing coyotes is wrong..........this might change their minds.


----------

